# sabi or sabihin



## Roshini

Mabuhay everyone! How do I use the word sabi or sabihin or is it sasabihin ...in a sentence? For e.g. Can you say something
What do u mean? What are you saying?

Salamat in advance.


----------



## SofiaB

sabi= said, sabihi =would you say/tell


----------



## ShroomS

Sabi is the root word, and in Tagalog it's mostly used as a noun.

Ex:
What is his say about it?
Ano ang sabi niya tungkol doon?

Sabihin is a verb which is mostly used in a commanding sentence.

Ex:
Sabihin mo na ngayon sa kanya.
Say it to him now.

Sasabihin is used as a future verb.

Ex:
What are you going to say to him?
Ano ba ang sasabihin mo sa kanya?

"What are you saying?" in Tagalog:

Ano ang sinasabi mo?

Sinasabi is a present tense verb.


----------



## wEi-wEi

what does he/she means about that?
>>ano ang ibig sabihin niya doon?

what do they mean about that?
>>ano ang ibig sabihin nila tungkol doon?

what did you say?
>>ano sabi mo? / ano ang sabi mo? ano'ng sabi mo?

You said you love me?
>>Sabi mo mahal mo ako?

Tell him/her what does that mean!
>>Sabihin mo nga sa kanya kung ano ibig sabihin nyan!

You told me yesterday you hate him?
>>sinabi mo sa akin kahapon na galit ka sa kanya?

sabi - present tense > say
      - past tenst > said

sabihin - present t. > tell
          *but still the root word is "sabi" it's been added with prefixes and suffixes example:
-sinabi>tell/told
-sabihin>tell/mean(ing) (sometimes it in a sentence it doesn't appear)
  ex: Ano ibig mong sabihin? = What do you mean?
(sabihin is not in english language in the sentence but sabihin will exist in tagalog sentence)


----------



## Roshini

Thank you all so much for your explanation and time. Thanks once again


----------



## Roshini

what does he/she means about that?
>>ano ang ibig sabihin niya doon?

what do they mean about that?
>>ano ang ibig sabihin nila tungkol doon?

what is niya and nila? what does it mean? And what is tungkol. Is doon meaning that? Can we also say ano and sabihin nila tungkol ito? What is iyan?


----------



## wEi-wEi

nila = them
niya = him/her
tungkol = mean
doon = there/about that
ibig = (aside from love it's also _what they want to tell_)
ano ang ibig sabihin nila tungkol *doon* = what do they mean* about that*?


----------



## Roshini

Oh ok. Thanks. I understand it so much better now.


----------

